# Bandage scissors: Serrated or smooth?



## JJR512 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 7.5" trauma shears and will soon be getting 5.5" bandage scissors. I can get it with a serrated blade like the trauma shears, or with a smooth blade. Which is better? Does it matter? My first instinct is to get a smooth blade, since I already have a serrated blade.


----------



## TraumaJunkie (Dec 21, 2007)

just pick up what ever they have in the suply closet @ the ER. its not worth buying my own because i go through multiple pairs a week. they are like the sheets you put on the rack.  they tend to get around and you never have the same ones that you started the shift with. but if you must have your own "special" shears i suggest going to www.bigshears.com


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 21, 2007)

TraumaJunkie said:


> just pick up what ever they have in the suply closet @ the ER. its not worth buying my own because i go through multiple pairs a week. they are like the sheets you put on the rack. they tend to get around and you never have the same ones that you started the shift with. but if you must have your own "special" shears i suggest going to www.bigshears.com


I've tried that, but I can't ever find them. I think they keep them hidden away somewhere else, probably due to too many people trying to follow that advice.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 21, 2007)

The last time I caught a medic stealing my sheers from the ER I cut out a big whole in his pants..(hind end) I thought if they wanted to make an arse out of themselves, I would help...

Serrated tends to cut through pants, leather better. I agree get a couple of pairs.. their cheap. If you are sweet instead of being an arse, the ER might give a you a pair, since many drug rep.s give them out like candy....

R/r 911


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a larger (7.5") serrated pair of the "trauma" type, the kind with plastic-coated handles, for cutting through thick stuff like that. I have since obtained a smooth-bladed smaller all-metal pair of the classic bandage variety.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 22, 2007)

Why carry both?


----------



## jordanfstop (Dec 22, 2007)

I cut all of my bandages with my 7.5" shears and I just rip all of my tape...Why do you need the bandage shears? It's kind of like hemostats and tweezers, has anybody here ever actually used them?


----------



## Jon (Dec 22, 2007)

jordanfstop said:


> I cut all of my bandages with my 7.5" shears and I just rip all of my tape...Why do you need the bandage shears? It's kind of like hemostats and tweezers, has anybody here ever actually used them?


I've had a few times where I've wanted a pair of tweezers on the ambulance... but not for a patient? Ever been on a standby and find a tick on your leg?


----------

